# help about 2011 DV visa lottery



## jamiu111 (Jun 1, 2010)

Default I need someone help on 2011 DV visa lottery
Hello everybody ,

I want somebody to enlight me base on the DV visa lottery final interview, i am a automotive spare parts dealer i also do installation and repair of all type of desiel engines trucks and cars , fortunately i play the 2011 DV visa lottery and i want to know if i will be consider with my working experience due to the information posted on their website

They posted in on the website that someone who don't 12 years education completed which is high school or an working experience in a any field shouldn't submit his application , now my questions is this.

As for me i don't have the 12 years education completed and i but i had training as an apprientice for 4 years while have been working on my own now for 4 years as well , now i want someone to let me know if am i going to be consider during the interview to win the greem card lottery , i need to know this asap and i will be very much happy if you can post me the full information i need to take with me before the interview.

And if needed for me to prepare some document about my career please let me know , i need vital information from someone .

Sorry for my English.

Thank you all
Digg this Post!Add Post to del.icio.usBookmark Post in TechnoratiFurl this Post!
Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Quick reply to this message


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Diversity Visa - List of Occupations


----------

